

Tax dept. employee creates online game to vent his frustration with taxpayers  - pwg
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/01/29/tax_agency_employee_creates_online_game_to_vent_his_frustration_with_taxpayers.html

======
ColinWright
And gets fired: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5144419>

